# Paintballs



## Jim Lee (Sep 4, 2015)

It has probably been covered before but was wondering how paintballs do for slingshots? I am truly a "newbie" so I got a store bought model today and some 3/8 balls and some plastic balls. I figured to give myself a quick fix on slingshots so I would start the quickest way I could, but I am very interested in trying the flat bands.

I was planning out how to construct a catch box for my residential lawn I got to thinking about paintballs as an alternative to potential bad things happening in that enviroment? Along with the thoughts of obtaining a 30 gallon plastic drum after the holiday weekend to make a mobile catch box that I can take out to a local wildlife area that has an archery spot for folks.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have shot paintballs. They work great. They are just expensive.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I shoot .45 RAM powder balls (firm plastic) in my target practice.
They make a satisfying explosion when you hit something.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I shoot paintballs with my slingshots a lot. I think the tubes on a commercial big box sling may be to powerful for paintballs.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

IMO, shoot the steel. Hang a bed sheet behind your shooting area to give you extra "oops!" room.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Paint balls are obviously not reusable and very messy . Marbles are another option .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot the steel. You can pick up a magnet on a handle used for picking up drywall screws. Just drag it across the ground picks up all your bounce outs without having to bend over . Saves the back.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i shoot paintballs a lot. mostly at strays with a pfs. theraband black, silver, gold, and so on can be used. chained rubber bands and tubes also. just dont make your bands/tubes too strong for the paintballs. ive also shot them with no problem with my wristbraced slingshot from walmart using the trumark red tapered tubes (dont buy the marksman brand!), good distance with it !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Shoot the steel at the paintballs.


----------

